# Lowrance LCX-18c,ever had one?



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I just picked this up used. I've been reading the manual, but its 200 pages long and a technology comprending person I am not! Has anyone ever had this model that has any layman's terms advice or information to share? Thanks


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Good machine.
Do yourself a HUGE favor & download the emulator for your PC.
You can "Play" with it on your computer & if you muff it up - you can go into the menus & reset to factory defaults.


Right click this link & "Save As"

http://www.lowrance.com/upload/Lowrance/Emulators/LCX18C_Demo.exe

Once you've downloaded LCX18C_Demo.exe to the location of your choice (like "My Documents") , you just double click it to install...
Pull up the program menu to play (you need to use the mouse & arrow keys to navigate.)

G'Luck & enjoy!

Robert


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I tried to use the link and I went to the Lowrance site and could not get it to work. I downloaded it and every time I click on it it just takes me through a series of steps. I wish it would work because I used this for a fishmark 320 I had and it was very helpful.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I said to RIGHT CLICK the link and choose "Save As"....
It works fine for me - obviously you're a male , can't read directions...
:lol:

If it is taking your thru a series of *INSTALLATION steps* - then it's installed to your hard drive.
Go to your start button , choose programs , then Lowrance Electonics , then LCX18c Demo.

Does that help you at all??


Robert


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

I tried to do it as instructed, no luck. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. It shows up like it down loaded it, but when I click on it a installwizard maintanence screen comes up over and over. I guess I'm just not meant to get it. Thanks for trying.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DON'T keep re-installing it!


Go to your start button , choose programs , then Lowrance Electonics , then LCX18c Demo.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, the start button, then programs! After several rounds of furious clicking, I think I've got it! Now I can try to learn how the sonar works. It's sad I know, but I really can't use anything technology related well. Thanks for the coaching.


----------

